# RAPE



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Is there anything more chickenshit?????

this woman here in denver got abducted while jogging and raped...

that sh*t pisses me off....It's so gutless....

Rape and child abusers should get the death sentence in my opinion....


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I Agree 100%


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

f*ck the Death Penalty.

Castrate them. Tattoo "SICK f*ck" on their head, and let them live the rest of their life in a cage being butt RAPED by bug burly dudes in Prison. Death is too quick. This is the worst, person based, crime in my opinion. Even worse than killing someone.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bigb1 said:


> I Agree 100%:nod:


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

1 solution unfountly caststation.stop the illness the first time.like the priest in boston he dead what destiny.god had a nice plan for him.it an illness people why force anything on anyone just rember could be sister, mother,grandmother,nicce or god forbid ya own kid just something to think deep about.
but then you get a crazy person like kobe gal and tysons gal and you wonder what force????????i know its stupid but so is my opinon


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

eh???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> 1 solution unfountly caststation.stop the illness the first time.like the priest in boston he dead what destiny.god had a nice plan for him.it an illness people why force anything on anyone just rember could be sister, mother,grandmother,nicce or god forbid ya own kid just something to think deep about.
> but then you get a crazy person like kobe gal and tysons gal and you wonder what force????????i know its stupid but so is my opinon


 Kill them all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> bigb1 said:
> 
> 
> > I Agree 100%:nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> bigb1 said:
> 
> 
> > I Agree 100%:nod:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I think they should have the guy sit with his balls in a fish tank with tiny little red bellies and left them bite them off!

but what do you do in a week when they find out the girl was lying or dna proves it was the wrong fella....grow him a new set on his arm?

I'm all for killing the bastards, but until there is a foolproof way to tell what happen, like a machine that can retrieve memories, don't go overboard.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea piranha-torture heh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Kill them all!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Id kill the person who'd ever do that to anyone!!!!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

i say they use a 100 pound sledge on the guys balls first of all, that would be more excrutiating then just having them cut off then slice off his dick with a planer really slowly.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

it would probably be worse if it was like a 20lb sledge...multiple times...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Death by Castration


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

CLICK-BANG!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know what gets me the most about them, they dont think they did anything wrong afterwards...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

100% agree


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

fireing squad with ak47s lol


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

jhust give them a life sentence in prison general population no segragation (for kiddie pervs only) and let them get the sh*t kicked out of them for life.
as for your rapist solitary for life 24hrs a day.
we have a child killer in the uk IAN BRADY who keeps apealling to have himself killed and is doing so again they just cant stand the fact they will never be released, his accomplace a woman MYRA HINDLEY died a couple of years ago and good riddance but they revived her before when she nearly died and kept her alive for a couple of years nice one paramedics.
they are all just scum the lot of them
dixon


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth your located in denver?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

anyone else here from CO? im in canon city =) anyway about this rape thing my mom works at a maximum security prison (supermax) in canon and they have sex offenders in there but not for long! they usually have to be seperated because once any of the prisoners finds out you raped someone they f*ck u up or kill you...no joke...if i was in prison i would do the same to the fucks who rape


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree on the die to all those f*cking rapist. But about the child abusing thing.... Hmmm. A little wouldn't hurt, at least they give disapline. Excuse my spelling.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You know what gets me the most about them, they dont think they did anything wrong afterwards...


 You are so right Karen.
Death is too good and easy for them.
So is castration.
There is no punishment good enough to put them through the life long anguish and torture that they inflict on their victims emotionally and physically.

Maybe getting a nice cell with a huge guy named Bubba who has a fancy for them for years might.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

did anyone here of the Holly Jones chick in toronto that got abducted and later police found her body parts in duffle bags all cut up...now thats f*cking gross why would someone wanna do that they should fuckin get tortued and see how it fells...i live in Oshawa and im only 14 im scared


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

kill the bastard


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> anyone else here from CO? im in canon city =) anyway about this rape thing my mom works at a maximum security prison (supermax) in canon and they have sex offenders in there but not for long! they usually have to be seperated because once any of the prisoners finds out you raped someone they f*ck u up or kill you...no joke...if i was in prison i would do the same to the fucks who rape


 [/QUOTE]

Im located in lafayette next to boulder where is canon city located not sure


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I think people who rape people are pussies and **** because they can't get some I also think they should get death penalty.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

45 min from colorado springs and 30 min from pueblo


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

im down for castration or death but pls keep in mind that only if we know for sure 100% who the rapist is and im sorry to say sometimes ppl do get falsely accused 
and THAT pisses me off the MOST


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> Is there anything more chickenshit?????
> 
> this woman here in denver got abducted while jogging and raped...
> 
> ...


 rape is definitly a terrible thing, but, why did you bring it up, did something happen?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think the death penalty is too good for rapists. they should just give them life in prison and let the rest of the prisoners do whatever they want with them.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I think the death penalty is too good for rapists. they should just give them life in prison and let the rest of the prisoners do whatever they want with them.


 f*ck that i pay enuff in taxes, gas them.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> Is there anything more chickenshit?????
> 
> this woman here in denver got abducted while jogging and raped...
> 
> ...


 she was probly dressed for it.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

she was probly dressed for it.[/QUOTE]








doesn't matter if she was jogging naked, no one deserves that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree: how you dress up is your own business: it's never an invitation to be raped...

I'm against the death penalty: it's obvious by now that is makes no difference, and does not act as a deterrent (too bad not many see this...) I mean, if death penalty was so effective, all those horrible crimes would not continue to happen. Unfortunately, the contrary is true...
Death penalty indeed is too easy a solution: first of all it's irreversible, secondly, it gives the victimized people short-term "revenge", but doesn't change anything in real life or undo the things that happened, and thirdly, the perpetrator gets away with his crimes too easily, imo. (well, he's dead, but how long does it take to execute the death penalty?)
Let them serve in prison for life, or better, give them a 20-30 year sentence, psychiatric treatment, and if possible/responsible, set them free again, and let them live in shame and humiliation for the rest of their lives (of course closely monitored).


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I think we would all agree that Rape is wrong so why would you start a thread on it?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

maxim1 said:


> she was probly dressed for it.










doesn't matter if she was jogging naked, no one deserves that.







[/quote]
I agree!!

If your daughter/sister/mother etc. were dressed like that and they were raped...you telling me they deserved it??


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i heard a comedian once talk about taking a state like nevada or wyoming or something, big and mostly empty and fencing it off and putting all the criminals in the us there to duke it out amongst themselves. it was a pretty good idea!

seriously though, i agree that rapists deserve death or something worse. at least when someone is murdered, thats the end of it. when someone is raped, they suffer for a long long time and people close to them suffer. i was once in a relationship with a girl who was raped (before i knew her) and it was horrible to see the effects.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> she was probly dressed for it.


 WTF?
You actually think like that?
What's it like in your world?Never mind , I'd rather not know....
If it happened to a family member of yours 
would you just give them a bitch slap and tell them it was their fault and they
should watch how they dress ????
Not likely , Then again, after making a comment like you did , who knows....

I don't know what your problem is 
but I bet it's hard to pronounce...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything more chickenshit?????
> ...


 no, nothing happened directly around me, but I read the news, and there was a thing about this woman who got raped, so I thought I'd share my opinions with everyone...


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> she was probly dressed for it.


I forgot 
In case it's a little confusing for you

*No means No, not maybe, not yes, but definately NO!*

Just thought I would clarify that for you, sounds like you might be a little sketchy on the rules


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

winkyee said:


> marcc420 said:
> 
> 
> > she was probly dressed for it.
> ...


 as you can see i simply dont care..... and yes i would give them a bitch slap.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the best punishment for that sh*t is to leave the rape dude alone with his/her realtives armed with stun guns, bats, and brazor blades.....


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah rape isnt cool, althought secretly I think the girls like it.....JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

speaking of rape...read this

A woman at a nightclub (Mumbai) on Saturday 
night 
was taken by 5 men, who according to hospital 
and 
police reports, gang raped her before dumping 
her 
at Bandstand Mumbai. Unable to remember the 
events of the evening, tests later confirmed the 
repeat rapes along with traces of rohypnol in 
her 
blood. Progesterex, that is essentially a small 
sterilization pill. The drug is now being used 
by 
rapists at parties to rape AND sterilize their 
victims. 
Progesterex is available to vets to sterilize 
large animals. Rumour has it that the 
Progesterex 
is being used together with Rohypnol,the date 
rape drug. As with Rohypnol, all they have to do 
is drop it into the girl's drink. The girl can't 
remember a thing the next morning, of all that 
had taken place the night before. Progesterex, 
which dissolves in drinks just as easily, is 
such 
that the victim doesn't conceive from the rape 
and the rapist needn't worry about having a 
paternity test identifying him months later. The 
drug's effects ARE NOT TEMPORARY - They are 
P*E*R*M*A*N*E*N*T Progesterex was designed to 
sterilize horses. Any female who takes it WILL 
NEVER BE ABLE TO CONCEIVE. The weasels can get 
this drug from anyone who is in the vet school 
or 
any university. It's that easy, and Progesterex 
is about to break out big on campuses 
everywhere. 
Believe it or not, there is even sites on the 
Internet telling people how to use it. 
Please forward this to everyone you know, 
especially girls. Be Careful when you're out and 
don't leave your drink unattended. Please make 
the effort to forward this on to all you know... 
Guys, pls inform all your female friends and 
relatives...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> yeah rape isnt cool, althought secretly I think the girls like it.....JUST KIDDING!!!!


 lol...i use to think that...but think about it this way...would you like a big buff hairy guy to grab you overpowering you and f*cking you in the ass?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

ummm, who wouldnt? Once again, JUST KIDDING???

Thankyou thankyou lord, for keeping my anus clean, thankyou thankyou lord, for keeping my anus clean.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rape isnt something to kid about


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rape isnt something to kid about


 totally agree.... a young girl in sweden (15 years old) got raped yesterday by 5 same aged guys... stupid punks, i would f*king beat them to a near death and leave them bleeding and praying for their lives...


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rape isnt something to kid about


 I don't find any of the "jokes" funny. I realize that some people try to do that to lighten a situation, but this isn't funny and honestly shouldn't be posted.

Unless you find yourself on the receiving end of it, or it has happened to someone in your family I suggest keeping the "off colour" comments to yourself.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

"Any female who takes it WILL 
NEVER BE ABLE TO CONCEIVE."

for real??? thats nutsssssssssss


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AzNP said:


> "Any female who takes it WILL
> NEVER BE ABLE TO CONCEIVE."
> 
> for real??? thats nutsssssssssss


 Thats sad...


----------

